# Spare Tire Mounted Under Trailer



## duggy

When Outback switched the rear slides to electric, for whatever reason, they changed the rear storage access from passthru doors on each side of the trailer, to a single wide door on the rear of the trailer. The only way to open the rear hatch is to swing the spare tire carrier down out of the way. After doing this probably no less than 50 times (about three weekends), I decided there had to be a better way. I now have my spare tire mounted under the trailer, ahead of the axles.

I made a bracket out of "U" shaped channel, such as barn door track, and angle iron.










I mounted it to the cross member that is located about at the front of the dinette slide on the 250RS. It was the only location I found, where the bolts wouldn't hit a tank or some other obstacle.










I used the bolts and nuts from the original carrier. It's not easy to hold the tire up and start the nuts on the bolts, but it sure is nice not swinging it out of the way numerous times over the weekend.










The tire hangs down about the same amount as the axles and front stabilizer jacks, so I don't see ground clearance as an issue.










While not the handiest place to access the tire in the event of a flat, it will more than make up for the inconvenience of the original location.

Doug


----------



## Nathan

Nice Mod! Being between the axles and hitch should also reduce the chances of dragging it.


----------



## duggy

Thanks,

The first thing I tried was flipping the bumper tire carrier, so it held the tire under the back of the trailer. It looked ridiculous, seemed to have a lot of leverage on the bumper, and I was concerned about dragging it on the ground. There are a few other things that will hit the ground, before the tire does in this location.

Doug


----------



## Chuggs

Somebody is handy with a welder!!









I love making stuff with the welder. I find I use it alot. When I put my JT's stabilizers on...I cut a piece of 1/8" x 1" STRAP...drilled two 3/8" holes to match the spacer mounts...dropped the bolts in...and tig welded the bolt heads to the strap. Then we peeled open the insulating cover just enough to drop the bolts through the frame from the top...and put the spacer mounts on the exposed bolts, a washer and nylok nut on each...done. I like it much better than the self tapping 3/8" bolts they included in the kit.

I just might have to consider the wheel mounting arrangement! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Justman

Very nice! Best thing about this site is sharing the great ideas we have (and the not so great "learning experinces").


----------



## sdizzyday

Nice mod - I had planned something similar for this fall. I was going to put the tire just behind the axles. Once I look under there for the tank, etc. in the way, I may be putting it in the same spot as you.

Nice work!


----------



## duggy

Chuggs said:


> Somebody is handy with a welder!!


They do come in handy, don't they!


----------



## duggy

sdizzyday said:


> Nice mod - I had planned something similar for this fall. I was going to put the tire just behind the axles. Once I look under there for the tank, etc. in the way, I may be putting it in the same spot as you.
> 
> Nice work!


Between the water tank and the gas line for the water heater, I decided that wasn't an area that would work. I also considered up front between the A frame rails, but the main gas line was in the way.

Doug


----------



## Nathan

For anyone who doesn't have, and doesn't want and excuse to buy a welder, there's always this option as well:
Lippert Spare Tire Winch


----------



## duggy

That's cool Nathan!!

I actually thought that would be a great way to store the tire, but didn't know where you would get one. Besides, I'm too cheap and would rather make something out of stuff I have laying around. Definitely a slick way to store the tire!

Doug


----------



## Rrc&kyc

Nice...another option is great


----------



## mbakers

Doug,
Great job. I'm also a cheapskate with a welder. We have ripped our spare tire off the back bumper two times by dragging on the ground. Looks like a mod that's easy to do too. Looks like I have a project this weekend....


----------



## Insomniak

mbakers said:


> Doug,
> Great job. I'm also a cheapskate with a welder. We have ripped our spare tire off the back bumper two times by dragging on the ground. Looks like a mod that's easy to do too. Looks like I have a project this weekend....


I think you should add the furnace duct to your bathroom first!


----------



## funbikerchick

What about clearance backing up a slope? Anyway, it sure does look nice. I would worry about having to crawl underneath to get to the spare, but otherwise, it seems like a good mod.

I generally leave the spare tire in the down position the entire time while out with the camper. This way it only has to be lowered once a trip.


----------



## duggy

funbikerchick said:


> What about clearance backing up a slope? Anyway, it sure does look nice. I would worry about having to crawl underneath to get to the spare, but otherwise, it seems like a good mod.
> 
> I generally leave the spare tire in the down position the entire time while out with the camper. This way it only has to be lowered once a trip.


I've never dragged any part of the trailer on the ground. I had considered mounting the tire under the back of the trailer, but I'm sure that would have ended up dragging at some point. With the tire where it is, there are a number of other points that would hit first.

In four seasons of camping, I've never used the spare, so I'm not too concerned about the inconvenience of accessing the tire when I do need it. Even with the tire tipped down, it's still in the way for accessing the rear storage. We also like to park our bikes under the rear slide to keep the dew or rain off them. The tire was in the way for that too. I also tried to leave the tire tipped down as much as possible, but inevitably, I'd think I was done with the storage, tip up the tire, then remember something else that meant tipping it down again. I was fed up with the location of the spare tire by the second weekend. I've never regretted moving it, and think it would be a great idea if Outback did the same thing.


----------



## duggy

I just sent an e-mail to Keystone, suggesting that they do something like this on all the rear slide models. Some other brands mount the spare under the tongue, so I know they could if they wanted to. It will be interesting to see if I hear from them, or if they take my advice.


----------



## cdn campers

yah i find the rear tire a pain as well.


----------



## LaydBack

I just relocated mine. Pics are in link in my sig.


----------



## duggy

LaydBack said:


> I just relocated mine. Pics are in link in my sig.


Looks good!


----------



## LaydBack

duggy said:


> I just relocated mine. Pics are in link in my sig.


Looks good!








[/quote]
Thanks Duggy, it's good I did it. The beefier rear hitch I just made and installed is a bit heavier than the factory one. I'll be trying it out tomorrow.


----------

